# Who here remembers Heffalumps and Woozles/pink elephants on Parade? Who found them sexual?



## Nobodyjustnobody1 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hey bizarre subject I know, but I was sexually awakened by Heffalumps and Woozles and I continue my desperate search to find people, (preferably women LOL.) Who share my bizarre fetish. And even if you don't have it, if you could provide any advice on where to look to find People who do, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

Wuh?


----------



## Nobodyjustnobody1 (Jul 15, 2016)

I know, bazaar. But there are far weirder things to be sexually awakened by. XD


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 15, 2016)

Like horses


----------



## Nobodyjustnobody1 (Jul 15, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Like horses


Maybe, but I wouldn't consider that weird. I'm not optimistic, but I do hope I find some people.


----------

